

Show HN: Knomad – A Social Platform for Podcasts - alcarter
https://www.producthunt.com/tech/knomad

======
JayDawkins
So there's two things that have totally delighted me about this app so far.
And they're a little obscure but I think are worth noting.

1\. I'm an audible junkie, and love to put audio on 1.25x and 1.5x, but itunes
doesn't offer this. And that's literally why I pay audible every month. Knomad
comes standard with this and I'm hooked.

2\. I'd like to spend more time consuming quality intellectual content, but
find it impractical to 'schedule' listening time, and there's a terrible
signal-to-noise ratio on the itunes store, etc. Knomad sends me a notification
when my friends listen/like a good podcast, reminding me to get out of my
content bubble. I've upped my intake, and love what I've discovered through
this.

Anyhow, that's my two cents. Keep it up Knomad.

------
anniebco
As a sales rep, I'm in my car driving the majority of the day. (About 100
miles a day on average.) Despite all the ways to explore and consume music,
sometimes one just needs a change of pace. I was not previously a listener of
podcasts, but someone recommended Knomad to me as an alternative form of
entertainment during my work-day/commute.

I have since become an avid user and fan of this app. It's easy to use, and I
appreciate the social aspect of the app. I can favorite and share podcasts I
enjoy with friends/followers on the app and on other social media platforms.
This is an app for everyone! I'm constantly learning and discovering through
Knomad, and I've since canceled my Sirius XM subscription.

Two thumbs up for this app! Cheers.

------
NathanLara
For someone like myself who just started listening to podcasts, this app is
awesome. Friends were able to share recommendations for great shows with me,
and now I'm listening to a bunch of great shows every day. Knomad is easy to
navigate too, which was another bonus to someone new to using podcast apps.

Functional, simple, and social!

------
deshields
Love this app. Easy to use, easy to discover new content, and can listen at
1.25x. I use this app every day and cannot recommend it enough!

------
startupfactory
As a newbie to podcasts and good audio content, I love this app. (Full
disclosure - I invested as well.)

